# Exciting News from Moebius Models!



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Visit this link for info!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

That man is a class act. I hope Moebius can fit a new design into their schedule.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't think Frank would have me put it on the site, if he couldn't see it getting done. I can't wait to see what he comes up with!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

kit-junkie said:


> I can't wait to see what he comes up with!


Oh yeah! It's been too long since we had a new Tom Daniels kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting this great news KJ! :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
I can't wait to see what theme TD comes up with....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great news from Tom Daniel indeed! :woohoo:


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

The Flap Jack returns? COOL!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

That's pretty cool!
I'm sure Tom has ideas in mind and does not need any guidance...BUT... what subject matter or design would you like to see in the new kit?
This question is just for fun speculation, I have no contact with Mr. Daniel, just an excited fan wondering what he'll come up with!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Something with skeletons would be cool....

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Very cool! I am glad to see that Tom Daniel is still doing something with Moebius. hmmmm...what would I want to see.....hmmm.....when I think of Tom Daniel it is hard to think of anything other than a car. Say 1/16 scale. I would actually like to see a brand spankin' new car in the line-up vs an old reissue.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> ...I'm sure Tom has ideas in mind...BUT... what subject matter or design would you like to see in the new kit?...


Maybe an homage to Irwin Allen's 60's sci-fi show vehicles. Like the Robot driving a hot-rod chariot.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd like to see some retro styled robots (with rivets) like the ones from Sky Captain.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Ghost of the Red Baron*

Hey isn't the old "Ghost of the Red Baron" kit a Tom Daniel kit? That would be a very cool reissue!!! Maybe in Glow in the dark(skull) and black chrome(helmet/base). :thumbsup:


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Sweet!!!!!*

HOW ABOUT A VAMPIRE BABE ON A MOTORCYCLE!!!  SWEET!:thumbsup: LATER........RHINO!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

RHINO#1 said:


> HOW ABOUT A VAMPIRE BABE ON A MOTORCYCLE...


...powered by an Abrams tank turbine.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The Ghost of the Red Baron would be great, but TD says it will be all new. He hasn't designed a hearse yet....

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah! A hearse!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd love to see "the Ghost..." reissued, it may take some sting out of selling mine for an embarassingly low price years ago!
But...a HEARSE... Frank, maybe put a bug in his ear - I LIKE that idea!!!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I havnt seen one of those in years, some where down the cellar i have the toy.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> ...He hasn't designed a hearse yet...


Maybe that's because there are SO MANY hot rod hearses already.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

How about a hot Rod Nash Metropolitan!?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

toyroy said:


> Maybe that's because there are SO MANY hot rod hearses already.


Boothill Express
Hearse with a Curse
Hippie Hearse
Heavenly Hearse
Vampire Van

Only 2 are obtainable, and only 3 are hot rods. Only 1 is a wacky type of car (and it happens to be a real showcar).
We need a TD hearse!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> How about a hot Rod Nash Metropolitan!?


...or a hot-rod Trabant...

Chris.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

How about a car based on Moebius Models?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*I got a great idea!...Lets talk about the bonus situation! Its about time for a Harry Dean Stantan kit!* 

*







*


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

oh how id love a ghost of the red baron.. its pretty politically incorrect now though


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Razorwyre, I'd say our chances are much better than they've been in a long time to see it reissued. We all said the same of Rommels Rod and Tijuana Taxi...
Apparently Revell are actually listening and asking for opinions on their website. I haven't had a look yet but if it's correct it could be worth an ask.

Chris.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

A Nash Metropolitan hearse?????? 

Seriously, we are waiting to see what Mr Daniels has for us.

We are not in the position of telling him what to design or how to design it. I think that he has a pretty good track record and will come up with some neat designs.

SOOOO you all will have to just wait and see what any new design will be. 

All the wishing and suggesting is pretty much a waste of time folks!

Sorry but this horse is looking pretty lame right now so I think that I'll close the thread before we beat the poor beast to death!


----------

